# Circuit Board Steampunk



## Rolandranch (Apr 30, 2016)

This pen didn't last very long. The first person that saw it bought it. I have been trying to find a way to make the blanks myself but am not sure where to get paper thin circuit board. Tell me what you think of it.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 30, 2016)

That's awesome.


----------



## qquake (Apr 30, 2016)

Beyond cool!


----------



## magpens (Apr 30, 2016)

Great looking pen, Roland !!!

The circuit board background detracts from the pen though.  Plain background is better.

I suppose "they" use flexible circuit boards to make those blanks.


----------



## MTViper (Apr 30, 2016)

Love it, I have a Steampunk pen with a black circuit board I made for me and have made 2 with the red circuit board.  Great look with that kit.  Good job.


----------



## jttheclockman (Apr 30, 2016)

Bruce was one of the original makers of the circuit board pen and here is a link to what he use to sell. he always mentioned that he used to sand the back of boards but the dust was extremely hazardous to the lungs. 


www.penturners.org/forum/f65/printed-circuit-board-pcb-blanks-round-2-a-36219/


----------



## MTViper (May 1, 2016)

Here's the black circuit board.  I'll get pics of one of the red ones soon.


----------



## Rolandranch (May 1, 2016)

MTViper said:


> Here's the black circuit board.  I'll get pics of one of the red ones soon.



I personally like the black blank better. But the green one was on sale.


----------



## mecompco (May 1, 2016)

jttheclockman said:


> Bruce was one of the original makers of the circuit board pen and here is a link to what he use to sell. he always mentioned that he used to sand the back of boards but the dust was extremely hazardous to the lungs.
> 
> 
> www.penturners.org/forum/f65/printed-circuit-board-pcb-blanks-round-2-a-36219/



Those are nicely done. I have some very thin circuit boards salvaged from laptop LCDs and am still thinking about how to get them on tubes. These are thin strips, so I'm thinking I'll have to do something like you see on the Abalone blanks.


----------



## jttheclockman (May 1, 2016)

mecompco said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce was one of the original makers of the circuit board pen and here is a link to what he use to sell. he always mentioned that he used to sand the back of boards but the dust was extremely hazardous to the lungs.
> ...




Bruce had a nice little business going until PSI stepped in. The thing about his was that they were all different and the blue ones he had were super nice. Alot of work in them, he always told us.


----------



## Rolandranch (May 1, 2016)

mecompco said:


> jttheclockman said:
> 
> 
> > Bruce was one of the original makers of the circuit board pen and here is a link to what he use to sell. he always mentioned that he used to sand the back of boards but the dust was extremely hazardous to the lungs.
> ...



My bother is really into electronics and hie takes apart computers and things like that. He has a big bucket full of circuit boards and I want to find some use for them.


----------



## mecompco (May 1, 2016)

Rolandranch said:


> mecompco said:
> 
> 
> > jttheclockman said:
> ...



Great! I would look for the thinnest pieces you can find. The CB that drives a ChromeBook LCD is very thin and flexible, though not very wide. I'm sure you know that this stuff is probably one of the more hazardous materials one can work with--fiberglas, gold, mercury, lead, silicon--you name it and it is bad for you. Respirator time, for sure.


----------



## grueinthedark (May 1, 2016)

Did Bruce ever post instructions on how to make it?
I've  heard soaking in acetone would soften a thin board but it never worked for me


----------



## jttheclockman (May 1, 2016)

grueinthedark said:


> Did Bruce ever post instructions on how to make it?
> I've  heard soaking in acetone would soften a thin board but it never worked for me



No he made them for sale so why give up his secrets.


Look here.  www.penturners.org/forum/f178/circuit-board-material-134514/


----------



## Rolandranch (May 1, 2016)

One reason that I want to make them (besides the expense) is that I have not found a 10.5 mm size blank that I want for a pen style. I'll figure it out somehow.

Thanks for all the tips!
Seth


----------

